# Jewfish Guide



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Just wrote up a bit of a jewfish guide with some underwater jewy pics I've accumuated over the last couple of years.

http://www.drystore.com.au/blog/underwa ... -mulloway/










Cheers
Louis


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for that, Louis... fascinating to watch, and your thoughts are interesting as well.

Jimbo


----------



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheers Mate,

I've had a fair crack at catching them on line, and even though I know where they are, getting them to eat a soft plastic or strip of bait is still hard work...

Respect to the guys who have spent the hours learning how to catch them!


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Absolutely awesome! cheers TC


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Will help, cool pics too


----------

